# P****D off with the Caravan Club bookings



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I wont be renewing my membership, every time I try to book a site there is no availability for the dates I require. IMO this is due to the online booking without taking a deposit. Talked about this only to-day with a friend who tried to book a specific site could'nt so went some where else and out of interest tel the site on the day, and low and behold they had 5 pitches available.

The booking system is a double edged sword.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep.

Infuriating isn't it.

Why not send an email to the CC telling them your thoughts. I have already, and if enough members do the same they just might listen. :? 

I'm sure a ten quid deposit would make some difference - it would be likely to stop the "speculators" who book ahead "_just in case we feel like going_", then cancel the day before if the weather forecast is poor.

I'd make it non-returnable without conclusive proof of an unavoidable and very good reason for cancelling. :evil:


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

The online system should be completely dynamic, with an up to date picture of what's really happening. Instead, the old fashioned telephone call is much more accurate. We too had the 'full up' via the CC's website, only to be told over the phone there were a number of pitches available. 

I can't say I'm too keen on the C&CC's somewhat abrupt insistence upon a £25 deposit for a booking, but at least it deters those who will book and not show. Nevertheless, why should the internet version for any club differ from what is actually going on at at particular site? There should be no difference at all. 

Shaun


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi takeaflight

Completely agree with everything you've said, we won't be renewing either!

The sites come up full within days of booking opening folks obviously book anything they think they may use, may as well it costs nowt and if they don't go it doesn't matter to them.

You would think the CC would realise they are losing money with unused pitches every night.

C&CC don't have the same problem because you have to pay a deposit, so you don't pay your non-refundable deposit if you don't intend to go.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I agree absolutely! The CC booking system is ridiculous. Talking to a CC warden recently, she said they get quite a few no shows, or people that cancel at the last minute. I think if you're bgoing to boojk you should pay a reasonable deposit, and non refundable.

For that reason we mostly use the Camping Club sites, and their excellent and cheap "sites for holidays". Camping Club is much more laid back, too. 

We've been members of the CC for 33 years, so we are disappointed about the way it now is.

Apparently the online booking shows a site full when there are still a few pitches free. This is to allow for pitches that are closed for repair and people that just turn up.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

clianthus said:


> You would think the CC would realise they are losing money with unused pitches every night.


You assume they are loosing money but on the other hand they might not be?

I don't know why you guys don't play the same game as you are accusing others of doing!

I don't find booking a problem but I never go in peak season and I also have a pretty good idea of the popular sites and whether I need to book months in advance.

I think even if they introduced deposits there would inevitably still be a number of no shows and those that plan well ahead will still book up months in advance and popular sites would still be fully booked.

The simple fact is caravaning is becoming more popular and there are not enough pitches in the prime areas to go round.

peedee


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've been told by wardens that if a site appears fully booked on the web site it's always worth phoning, as they have to hold a few pitches for anyone who just turns up. I've also been pretty lucky in extending my stay when I've booked for a couple of nights and decided to stay longer, even though the site is fully booked. They usually have last minute cancellations. This probably doesn't help much if you're planning a holiday, but I very rarely book earlier than the night before. I do only try to use club sites out of the peak season, but there are still times when they get very busy.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I don't know why you guys don't play the same game as you are accusing others of doing!


Hi Peedee, this may be because many of us like to have a bit of freedom in our movements and don't want to book months ahead.

I would have thought that taking the payment for the pitch at the time of booking would be no hardship to those of us who do intend turning up on the day. Many holiday companies work a part refund system based on the notice of cancellation given but I don't know of any who give a refund for cancellation in the last 24 hrs. 
If something tragic has happened and you cant turn up then the cost of a nights pitch will be the least of your worries!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Part of owning a m/h is spontaneity, last night I found three events I would like to go to in August, the last one at Chatsworth, all the cc sites on or nearby are booked. Now the question is should I book my tickets and hope for the best ?
Being unsure about the weather is one thing but not knowing whether I will be able to camp for the weekend is another, so no I didn't book.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I agree completely. We spend around 1/3 of the year on CC Sites. It's becoming more and more difficult to book a site, even with a few month planning.

We have found if a site is full, book for the day before it becomes full and you are always allowed to stay due to the amount of people who cancel. 


I have also found more and more of the wardens becoming stand offish and abrupt to us members...but that's going off topic!

Stewart


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Hi Peedee, this may be because many of us like to have a bit of freedom in our movements and don't want to book months ahead.


Well as some of you are finding out, lack of pitches on popular sites like Chatsworth is the price you pay!

After I posted my response I looked at late availabilities and there was plenty of choice even for this weekend let alone later. Places like Chatsworth, especially if there is a show in the grounds will be booked up months in advance as will any site with events close at hand. Putting a deposit on bookings is not going to change that.

If the CC were losing money through too many cancellations, I am sure they would have changed the system by now!

As long as you are not too fussy, there are opportunities to enjoy last minute breaks, even more so if you avoid peak season and weekends.

peedee


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

If the popular cc sites are fully booked according to their websites, then isn't that more useful ammunition to fire at local councils asking them to provide parking areas nearby for motorhomes?


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to say that, whilst the CC sites we have stayed on, without exception, have been excellent, I get immensely frustrated when as has been said, you fancy a weekend away on a whim and can't get in because, & I'm convinced of this, all the tuggers log on on the date bookings are released & book nearly every weekend up.
I shouldn't have a problem with that but it does take away any flexibility for us with vans. Coupled with this is my annoyance that, on certain sites, & Keswick is one - you can't have a weekend away. For some bizzare reason minimum stay is three nights - since when has a weekend been three nights when you're working???
The most frustrating sites for me have to be Keswick, Rowntree Park & Strid Wood, but I'll probably persevere & WILL get to them one day, not sure when mind :?. In the meantime I'll stick to Castlerigg in Keswick & have a day out at Bolton Abbey!

On the other side of it I do feel a £25 deposit from the C & CC can be a bit much when you're looking at a pitch that costs, say, only 13 quid a night. Dependent on time of year, & If you're booking a few weekends you can quite quickly be a couple of hundred down before you've turned a wheel.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Alfa_Scud said:


> On the other side of it I do feel a £25 deposit from the C & CC can be a bit much when you're looking at a pitch that costs, say, only 13 quid a night. Dependent on time of year, & If you're booking a few weekends you can quite quickly be a couple of hundred down before you've turned a wheel.


But surely they only charge a £25 deposit if your bill is going to be that amount+ anyway? More like paying in advance than a deposit


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Not sure about that one - I've only stayed for a couple of nights & have arrived to get a bill of, say £3.80!

Yes I know it's only like paying in advance, & fundamentally have no problem with a deposit, but if you are after a few weekends away, each one costs, say, £28 plus fuel etc. No problem, but stumping up a couple of hundred quid at a time (if you're booking popular sites in advance) may not be easy for some.

Maybe one suggestion (might have been mentioned already) would be to only release, say, 2/3rds of the site for booking on the mass booking date, then to release the remainder a week, or maybe a fortnight from requirement. 
Not sure if that's clear or not, but what I'm getting at is that you'd always have a 1/3 of the site on a rolling 14 day availability.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Alfa_Scud said:
> 
> 
> > On the other side of it I do feel a £25 deposit from the C & CC can be a bit much when you're looking at a pitch that costs, say, only 13 quid a night. Dependent on time of year, & If you're booking a few weekends you can quite quickly be a couple of hundred down before you've turned a wheel.
> ...


yes, Tony, £25 or the full cost if it's less.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*C&CC &CC*

Talking to fellow members of both clubs we came to the conclusion that the suffix "Club" when reffering to camp sites is a bit misguiding.
They are now large profit making organisations that you don't have to be members of to use. Very often the sites are more expensive than local alternatives. The Content of the magazines is in the main advertising moneymaking services offered by them.

So the benifits are CL's and Rallies O and you also meet very nice people.

Steve


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

I appreciate that maybe Rowntree Park York might be a worse possible example, but -- there's not one weekend available on any type of pitch for the rest of this year.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

parigby said:


> I appreciate that maybe Rowntree Park York might be a worse possible example, but -- there's not one weekend available on any type of pitch for the rest of this year.


As you say may be a worse case, but it has been like that all year - I tried to book when we got the camper in February, & went through the year to find there was nothing available for the year at weekend - even then!


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We are becoming very frustrated with the caravan Club!
When you can get in you have the worry about will there be a suitable pitch available?
The Caravan Club used to be quite sensible in wet weather conditions and did not pitch Motorhomes that were at risk of grounding on a grass pitch.
However,this policy seems to be changing and on three occasions this year I have witnessed Motorhomes being pitched on boggy grass pitches at Caravan Club Sites.
Even though we booked a site back in January a particular Caravan Club Site would not guarantee a hard standing pitch for us.
I explained to the warden that the weather is forecast to be wet and the site was a five hour drive away from home and we would encounter problems on a grass pitch but they still refused to help!
They also said they did not have any vehicle on site that would tow a 4 ton Motorhome off a pitch if it was stuck!
I emailed the Caravan Club and their response was pathectic!
They claim they are a "broad Church" and they cannot assist with my dilemma!
We cancelled the pitch and booked a site that will guarantee hardstanding.
I am afraid if they do not change their policies then we shall be jumping ship when the renewal comes up.
I do not object to paying a deposit to secure a site and a pitch of my choice and i do think it would solve the no show problem and give others a better chance of using the most popular sites.
But each to their own,thats just my view of the Caravan Club!
Val


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I read somewhere (on here?) that the CClub have a system where they can detect repeat advance booking/no show offenders on their computers and take action accordingly.

Going by this post it doesn't seem to be working.

peet


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

peejay - you just pipped me to the post with this. I am quite happy for people to book well in advance if they then use the pitch. I think I am happy if they cancel (within a given period of time which I have not worked out yet :wink: ). It's the no shows which get me. 

We try to go to Silverknowes in Edinburgh most months. I you want to go at a weekend (or during the Festival) forget it. I do doubt every pitch is occupied every day the online calender say it is full.

Never mind - off to CC sites at Oxford (Monday night) and then Folkstone on Tuesday - both booked months ago. France on Wednesday for 7 weeks, not a pitch booked 'cos we don't know where we'll be until we get there :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Clubs*

Hi

Hyperthetical situation. I live in Leeds - so a good hour to Scarborough on the East coast and a good hour to Blackpool on the West. There is a campsite in each town operated by the same club. I book for the weekend, Friday to Sunday. I make a booking at each site. On Thursday, the weather forecast is good for the west and poor for the east. So U head off to Blackpool and have a lovely weekend, can't be bothered to cancel the Scarborough booking but deprive someone else of making a booking anyway. As no deposit has been paid, what does it matter to me?

I think that is what happens.

With the CCC there is a £25 deposit, non refundable if cancelled within 8 days of anticipated arrival at site. If more notice than 8 days is given, the deposit is placed in the customers "holding account" for use against a new booking. It is however, surprising that quite a few people still don't turn up.

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Clubs*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> With the CCC there is a £25 deposit, non refundable if cancelled within 8 days of anticipated arrival at site. If more notice than 8 days is given, the deposit is placed in the customers "holding account" for use against a new booking. It is however, surprising that quite a few people still don't turn up.
> 
> Russell


Yes quite correct but what they don't tell you that whenTHEY cancel you due to heavy rain,it's the Devils own job to get your money back :evil: :evil:


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

peejay said:


> I read somewhere (on here?) that the CClub have a system where they can detect repeat advance booking/no show offenders on their computers and take action accordingly.
> 
> Going by this post it doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> peet


I enquired about this at a site in Wales a few months ago - the action they take is ---- wait for it! - WRITE TO THE OFFENDER! (only after several no shows) That will have them quaking in their boots!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Not a lot of complimentary words for either club!

So when is the first MHF club site opening?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

If anyone wants a pitch at Baltic Wharf for Mon/Tue/Wed night next week then your in luck as I'm about to cancel  


PS - I booked it on Dec 5th last year 8O 8O 8O 

If you can't beat the system then join it...


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Clubs*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hyperthetical situation. I live in Leeds - so a good hour to Scarborough on the East coast and a good hour to Blackpool on the West. There is a campsite in each town operated by the same club. I book for the weekend, Friday to Sunday. I make a booking at each site. . . .
> Russell


Hi,

I'm sure this used to happen but I believe that CC members can't book (online) for more than one site for a given date.

I just can't get my head around anyone planning to be at a particular site up to a year ahead.

We usually phone the site (CC or C&CC) around lunchtime to see if they have any spaces 

Steve


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I am amazed by the number of people I meet who stay at CC sites and none other. At this time of year, as many sites are open as there can be. You should be able to go anywhere and find something in the vacinity. 

CC sites are run by officious wardens, full of rules, centred on caravans, expensive and full of facilities you can manage without in a mh. 

I am a CC member, but only use them really out of season, when the best sites are shut.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Shark said:


> We too had the 'full up' via the CC's website, only to be told over the phone there were a number of pitches available.
> 
> Shaun


I understand that they always keep a few pitches back for last minute arrivals!!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

A possible solution would be to have, say 70% of the pitches available to bookings online and the remaining 30% available only by booking direct with the site and a deposit of one night, refundable if cancelled by giving at least one weeks notice.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

So many complaints about the 2 main Clubs- again.

So DO SOMETHING about it .

Write a letter, detailing the main complaints you have, suggest reasonable solutions to these problems and send it to the club you are moaning about for their response.

If I see anyone else going on about the CC/C&CC being anti-motorhome I shall SCREAM ! Where is the evidence ? I've not seen it - indeed rather the opposite and we've been members of both clubs since the early 1970s. 

There is no sign of prejudice in the magazines. Look carefully at them and you'll find an almost pathological desire to cover all forms of camping with equal prominence. An increasing number of wardens and assistants have motorhomes or RVs themselves and by far the majority of both sites have a MH service point or two.

G


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Dont think anyone mentioned anti motorhomes in this thread !
It's about the booking system.

And I intend to do somethink about it. I am not renewing my memebership.

And anyone that thinks the Caravan Club is a club is deluding themselves.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have to agree Grizz.  

The CC bookings problem is greatly exacerbated by selfish members - not by any deficiency within the Club. I have to say they are not exactly rupturing themselves to sort it out, but it should not be necessary to police the bookings system against such self centred behaviour, and maybe they are looking for a solution that will please most of the people for most of the time. 8O 8O 8O 8O 

On the positive side their ferry bookings were by far the cheapest I could find earlier in the year (don't know about more recently) and I got a return crossing for £52, sailing in September. I have yet to hear of anyone getting it cheaper.

I think the simple answer is that camping in general has grown in popularity faster than the sites can expand, and there just aren't enough pitches to go round in some places at certain times of year.

To be sure, whatever solution they eventually put in place, there will be a tirade of moans and complaints on all the forums - even the "friendly" one!!   

Just an opinion, and based on nothing but personal observation.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

> The CC bookings problem is greatly exacerbated by selfish members - not by any deficiency within the Club. I have to say they are not exactly rupturing themselves to sort it out, but it should not be necessary to police the bookings system against such self centred behaviour, and maybe they are looking for a solution that will please most of the people for most of the time


No it's not, people that have paid to join the Caravan Club are just using a facility that as been made available to them.



> On the positive side their ferry bookings were by far the cheapest I could find earlier in the year (don't know about more recently) and I got a return crossing for £52, sailing in September. I have yet to hear of anyone getting it cheaper


Good for you, but was this a one off and I dont see what this as got to do with site bookings.



> I think the simple answer is that camping in general has grown in popularity faster than the sites can expand, and there just aren't enough pitches to go round in some places at certain times of year


Perhaps then, sites should on be available to so called Members.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

Recently at York one of the wardens told me that they have one member who has booked virtually every weekend this year, and then cancels at the very last minute, his excuse was that he works shifts and does not know his shift pattern in advance. The CC obviously know the culprit and allow him to continue his selfish behaviour, I doubt he is alone in that practice.
Simple remedy is guarantee bookings with a credit card as you have to with hotels all over the world, no show you pay for all nights booked, cancel less than 3 days and you pay 50%

I am amazed that CC have not thought this through, as the extra revenue would allow the various committee's to lord it even more over their lowly members, heaven forbid they could even use some of it to make mini aires for us who only need somewhere to park for a few quid a night

Chris


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

I've read all these posts with interest, and seem to agree with bits from all of them. I am a member of the Caravan Club and haven't stayed at one of their sites this year. I do however, get very reasonable car and Motorhome insurance from them, so well worth the £30 or so membership.

This thread has got me thinking though...

We have a Camping and Caravan Club
We have a Caravan Club

I think it must be time for a Motorhome Club, eh?


Hmmmm!


Lisa.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

There is one..

http://themotorhomeclub.co.uk/default.aspx


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Cheers Geoff

So where are the sites, then?

Lisa


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

That really is the problem..as far as I know there aren't any  

It seems to be the CC or the CC&C or private sites


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This lot have a few CL's...

>Motor Caravanners Club<

peet


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

god moan and wingeg gust be cuss u cant think a head these are geat sites so book sooner :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

takeaflight said:


> > The CC bookings problem is greatly exacerbated by selfish members - not by any deficiency within the Club. I have to say they are not exactly rupturing themselves to sort it out, but it should not be necessary to police the bookings system against such self centred behaviour, and maybe they are looking for a solution that will please most of the people for most of the time
> 
> 
> No it's not, people that have paid to join the Caravan Club are just using a facility that as been made available to them.


I don't quite understand this response Takeaflight. :?

The way it comes across, you are complaining (earlier) because others get in first so the sites are always full when you want to book, then some of them cancel at the last minute, but that's OK because they are "_ . . . just using a facility that as been made available to them_".

I'm confused. :? :?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave I was not complaining about people booking ! 

I am complaining about the booking system, it appears from the posts others feel the same and further more wardens are aware of the situation, therefore it can be assumed HQ are. It makes me wonder why they are not addressing the problem, may be to busy trying to flog insurance. 
:roll: 

Also I am P****D Off with the rain :evil: 

However better not say to much or someone will accuse me of moaning.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

takeaflight said:


> Hi Dave I was not complaining about people booking !
> 
> I am complaining about the booking system, it appears from the posts others feel the same and further more wardens are aware of the situation, therefore it can be assumed HQ are. It makes me wonder why they are not addressing the problem, may be to busy trying to flog insurance.
> :roll:


Couldn't agree more Takeaflight.

(_I still stand by my earlier comments, and if the self centred minority were a bit more considerate of others the problem would not be there, *however . . .* _)

Several sensible and quite workable solutions have been suggested here, and I can't believe the "Club" is incapable of coming up with one of their own - if they want to badly enough.

Simplest of all might be the credit card idea someone suggested earlier. Then the no-shows and those who cancel within less than (say) a week before their booking simply get charged for two nights. _(Two nights would be fair, since that's precisely what they are denying to others who would have liked a weekend at that site.)_

The CC would still need a "persistent offenders" list even with this system. 8O :roll: Some toerags would still book every weekend and cancel the bookings they decide not to use 8 days ahead.

The computerised system should make any or all of these solutions pretty easy to install and maintain, especially as they could also insert a huge notice in the comic to advise members of the new rules!!. :roll: :roll: :roll:

As for making all their sites "Members only" - why not?? There seems little point in joining the club if members are given no (effective) priority over those who (for whatever reason) will not fork out the membership fee.

But then, what do I know?? Like others on this thread, I'm just using a bit of common sense!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> But then, what do I know?? Like others on this thread, I'm just using a bit of common sense!!


That won't work for a start.

I am one of the lucky members who has never come across any nasty or unhelpful wardens, in fact the opposite is the case, so I have no complaints about the people "on the ground" in both the major clubs.
When you get talking with them you hear stories of members who sound like neighbours from hell and I have come across some of them on site.

Any system that allows booking without commitment will be abused so why are the major clubs not doing something about it?
It can't be because it is cost effective - they run the risk of vacant unpaid for pitches.

So come on Clubs, we know you probably read this (or you should ) - stop lurking and get replying, unless of course the system is just indefensible!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

aultymer said:


> I am one of the lucky members who has never come across any nasty or unhelpful wardens, in fact the opposite is the case, so I have no complaints about the people "on the ground" in both the major clubs.
> When you get talking with them you hear stories of members who sound like neighbours from hell and I have come across some of them on site.


Me too Aultymer.  

I should have made that quite clear.   The wardens do a great job, and sometimes have to suffer really nasty abuse - from members who should be slung out of the club in my opinion.

The more I think about it, the more I am in favour of "Members Only". It would at least enable a bit more firm control - should anyone at "Head Office" have the guts to apply some. :roll:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I to have never had any problems with wardens, and I understand that they need to flog insurance etc. 

If they wont to be a club then make the sites members only !

MHF IMHO is more of a club :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> Hi Dave I was not complaining about people booking !
> 
> I am complaining about the booking system, it appears from the posts others feel the same and further more wardens are aware of the situation, therefore it can be assumed HQ are. It makes me wonder why they are not addressing the problem, may be to busy trying to flog insurance.
> :roll:


But none of it is based on fact, why should the CC go to a deposit system and all its complications IF the current system is not actually a problem to them and the majority of members. Where are the statistic of numbers of canceled bookings and the losses that this represents to the club?

For those that have written and complained, why not publish your responses here?

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> For those that have written and complained, why not publish your responses here?
> peedee


Excellent idea Peedee.

Mine went something like,

_"Thankyou for your query blah blah blah . . . . . . will respond blah blah blah . . .

Yours awfully sincerely

A Very Nice Lady."_

Cynical? . . . who me??? :roll: :roll:

Needless to say I'm not holding my breath for the non-automated response! :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Zeb, 
Was that your actual reply or are you just being cynical?
Was it not passed on to the right department/person for a response?
How long you been waiting?

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> Zeb,
> Was that your actual reply or are you just being cynical?
> Was it not passed on to the right department/person for a response?
> How long you been waiting?
> ...


Hi PeeDee

I was being cynical about the actual reply I received - several weeks ago when this topic came up before.

It was the usual automated response, followed by a deafening silence, and I wasn't particularly surprised by either. :roll: :roll:

I think you are quite right. There's nothing in it for the CC as our problem arises because their sites are often full. I doubt if the number of last minute cancellations plus no-shows dents their bank account very much, so as you said, why should they bother!! :roll:

Cheers


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We could send a petition signed by 20,000 motorhomers :wink:


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

well I know a number of wardens have complained about the system, but get nowhere.

Years ago a CL owner told me she was closing her CL because of the CC attitudes to people like them - "they're not caravanners, they're just managers" (said with kind of spit).

If I only joined one club, it would be the Camping Club (as it used to be known when we first joined) because there is an air of informality, and their Sites for Holidays are brilliant


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Ok Zeb. A little surprised you have not received a more detailed response. I have written to the club several times over recent years and sometimes had a holding response but ultimately I have always had one. 

Perhaps they are indeed reviewing the situation and you may yet get a more informative reply?

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> well I know a number of wardens have complained about the system, but get nowhere.


Well there was certainly some opposition to online booking because I too have heard wardens grumble about, poor connection for them to check requirements, potential for loss of bookings, and the possibility of having to put tourers on unsuitable pitches, but that was the early days and none of this seems to have happened and I have never heard them moan about sites being full or cancellations being a problem!

peedee


----------

